# Ragcompany discount code??



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all decided to order some new micro fibre towels from ragmaster, wanted to check if there are any valid discount codes with them - I found CIVINFO10 which appears not to work.

Thanks..


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Will DW10 work? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

moochin said:


> Will DW10 work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Appears not I did try it already...thanks anyway


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

OK bud. Sorry I can't help any further. Someone will be along shortly I'm sure.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

moochin said:


> OK bud. Sorry I can't help any further. Someone will be along shortly I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Im in no rush to buy - just nice to get 'some' discount especially this far from payday:lol:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Give them an email.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Typeroz said:


> Give them an email.


Just emailed them - you read my mind!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Keep us updated if you get one please


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Got a very quick reply from them none of the codes are valid sadly...


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done for trying


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Try CIVINFO10 !


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Ordered on 27th Jan and CIVINFO10 worked for me.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Try CIVINFO10 !


What's the difference with this and what the OH said he used in his 1st post??


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Dixy said:


> Ordered on 27th Jan and CIVINFO10 worked for me.


I did email them DIRECTLY and asked about the codes, they advised they had stopped all the discount codes from working, glad it worked for you last month.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Took me a while to find, shame it it's no longer active.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

CIVINFO10 worked just now!


----------



## Zigmund (Jun 28, 2013)

Same here CIVINFO10 just worked for me too!


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Clean and Shiny offer the Ragmaster range so can buy from them using the DW discount code. 

Imran
:driver:


----------



## kemlyn (Mar 31, 2013)

CIVINFO10 still working, thank you.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As Imran Says Clean and Shiny Offer RagCompany Towels so you can use the DW discount there - I believe John also does towel bundles as well


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

CIVINFO10 is still working


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

tossi said:


> CIVINFO10 is still working


yes work for me too.


----------



## feedthegoatxi (Jul 27, 2017)

still working


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank for the discount code, drying towels ordered.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Damn it never knew about this code and ordered a tonne of stuff in the last 4-6 months!!!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just for info CIVINFO10 is working this morning:thumb:


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

There is currently a 15% discount code on Facebook.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

DistortedVision said:


> There is currently a 15% discount code on Facebook.


What is it?. Don't do facebook.


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

RS3 said:


> What is it?. Don't do facebook.


It's not coming up on my Facebook now. It might have expired.


----------

